# If You Watch Only Men's Soccer, You're Not A Real Soccer Fan



## outside! (Jul 24, 2018)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/opinion-luther-womens-world-cup-sexism_us_5b573017e4b0de86f490b06a


----------



## mirage (Jul 24, 2018)

Okay guilty.  Don't watch women's soccer, WNBA, women's golf (don't watch mens either but....).  Did try to watch lingerie football during the Super Bowl half time several years ago but it was simply too stupid and gave up.

Did watch both mens and women's World Cup Rugby 7 this past weekend though!!

Incidentally, I do watch women's figure skating and gymnastics and not mens figure skating or gymnastics so that should make the score more even....right?


----------



## El Clasico (Jul 24, 2018)

I watch both because I have a vested interest in both and because I have to enjoy watching both for what they are. The problem with the article is that the author attempts to guilt people into watching women play and implies that there is not difference other than the gender of the players. That does the sport a did-service because the author just comes off as uninformed, an a$$hole, or someone with an agenda. It is not the same game.  Am I not a true fan because I don't watch MLS? Would you compare MLS to EPL or La liga? The argument makes the author look bad and doesn't help.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 24, 2018)

outside! said:


> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/opinion-luther-womens-world-cup-sexism_us_5b573017e4b0de86f490b06a


I have girls and support women’s soccer in many forms, but this article feels like an organized rant. I was not moved. It was the wrong approach to address some real concerns. A more objective and fact finding approach would have supported the authors point. Though the author does jump around at times.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 24, 2018)

I watch a lot of both so I didn’t bother to read the article.  It’s two different but similar games.  I find them equally as exciting for completely  different reasons.


----------



## Zdrone (Jul 24, 2018)

I’m probably in the minority but have enjoyed watching the women’s national team more than the men’s for the past 3-4 years.
Like MAP says, its different but the exuberance of the womens team draws me in more.


----------



## MWN (Jul 25, 2018)

@El Clasico hits the nail on the head.  The author of this article is clearly not a "real soccer" fan because she can't tell the difference between the women's and men's game when the players are blurry.  A real soccer fan would realize the little blurry figures are:

1) Slower than a boys U15 ODP team.
2) The ball lacks the pace and overall game is slower.
3) The players ARE women because they don't freaking roll around on the ground like they have had their balls removed with dull scissors whenever they receive a semi-hard/soft foul.

I love watching women's basketball because it represents a purer form of the game.  Passing, passing, passing, shoot.  I hate watching the NBA because its 5 guys playing 1 on 1.

I watch all national teams regardless of gender ... because 'merica.  

I watch the better leagues (Premiere, La Liga, etc.).  Don't watch MLS, except for that Galaxy game I was forced to attend as a fundraiser for my boy's team.

I will watch the Men's World Cup because its good soccer and represents the pinnacle of athletic ability of the sport.

I will watch the Women's World Cup as long as 'merica is in it.  I will watch the final though regardless.

I just watched USC Women win the college championship a few days ago in a rerun because ... I'm a USC fan and its the championship.

Fundamentally, the author of this article just doesn't get it.  Soccer, football, baseball, rugby, darts, etc., are nothing more than entertainment.  If I want to spend 2 hours of my time watching soccer, it better damn well represent the best of that sport.  We watch the NFL, but not the Arena League.  We watch the MLB, but no the minor leagues.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 25, 2018)

Funny how everyone takes the bait that HuffPost has chummed. Of course the author is misinformed and the article is stupid. That's  the point, simply to churn the us vs. them waters. She clearly has no clue about soccer and likely made up the blurry story. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 25, 2018)

MWN said:


> ...3) The players ARE women because they don't freaking roll around on the ground like they have had their balls removed with dull scissors whenever they receive a semi-hard/soft foul....


You a-hole.  That line made me laugh hot coffee through my nose.  Funny and so true.


----------



## outside! (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks to all for the responses. While I think that the article was poorly written, I think it also raised some good points. In my opinion, the single most important thing that will make the US National Teams better is for soccer to become more popular in the US. The USWNT has probably done at least as much if not more than the USMNT to increase the popularity of soccer in the US. I had wondered if anyone else had noticed that FIFA did almost nothing to promote next year's Women's World Cup during this World Cup.

And mirage, give men's gymnastics a chance. The strength on display is amazing.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 6, 2018)

I had a cousin in Holland who said womens soccer is not soccer. He played at the National level so maybe he was just too close to the game to appreciate the womens game. His comments of the womens game being played so slowly was his biggest gripe.


----------



## jojosoccer (Aug 27, 2018)

Last weekend I watch el Trafico only because of Zlatan and Christian Ramirez (Irvine Strikers/SD Surf).
It was boring.
Then I watched women’s UCLA vs Penn State. I thought that college game was a lot better to watch.
But I still prefer European soccer
Series A, Bundesliege, EPL and of course Champions League and WC.
Lots of great choices for all soccer fans.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 27, 2018)

Will osssionally watch women's: tennis,  national soccer team, surfing, and beach volleyball for the big events like Wimbledon but don't normally watch much womens soccer and prefer live action if I going to spend the time spectating.    Will back my alma mater and try to attend at least one  home game, playoffs or vs the highly ranked teams.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm somewhat sad to admit that my DD would no longer watch women's soccer ever since she started watching La Liga.  She is obviously not against women's soccer.


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 27, 2019)

Not sure if this works or if those without Twitter can open it just thought I'd share this goal by Barca fc women's 

https://twitter.com/FCBfemeni/status/1165622928731443201?s=09


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 27, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> Not sure if this works or if those without Twitter can open it just thought I'd share this goal by Barca fc women's
> 
> https://twitter.com/FCBfemeni/status/1165622928731443201?s=09


Beautiful goal!

LOL, the Spanish fans are tough.  Most of the comments are directed at Valverde, the manager for the men's team.


----------



## outside! (Aug 27, 2019)

Is the women's division of La Liga more competitive than the men's? It is hard to justify paying for Bein sports just to watch two teams always win.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 27, 2019)

outside! said:


> .......... just to watch two teams always win.


I think you're describing the EPL .  I started watch Atletico this season in addition to Barca and Real just to see what Joao Felix can do on the pitch.  Haven't been disappointed so far.

What TV service do you use?  I'm a cord cutter and subscribe to Sling Orange for $25 a month.  Adding the Best of Spanish package for only $5 a month gives you La Liga (and Ligue 1) in both English and Spanish.


----------

